# XM Tops 5M Subs



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio took another step forward in the race for digital music listeners with the announcement that the company now has more than 5 million subscribers to its satellite radio service.

"With more than five million subscribers today, XM continues to expand its position as the leader in the satellite radio industry," said Hugh Panero, XM president and CEO. "We are on track to have more than six million subscribers by the end of this year."

In a press release Panero said that consumers are choosing XM because the company offers more commercial-free music, live sporting events and more advanced technology than listeners can find anywhere else. He said new channels and products have situated XM for record growth during the fourth quarter holiday shopping season.

Upcoming programming highlights include coverage of Major League Baseball playoffs and the World Series, the debut of NHL games on XM, and the launch of Take Five - a new 24-hour talk radio channel for women 
featuring "The Ellen DeGeneres Show."

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Kudos to XM for another well deserved milestone. By the end of the year the satellite radio industry should have 8 million subscribers as a whole. Who'd wanna pay for radio :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

How soon until they hit that "break even" point and start making money instead of burning it up? They are pulling in $65 MIllion a month now in revenue so they should start getting close in the next year or so.....


----------

